
UK government to spend extra £1.9bn fighting cyber-attacks - antouank
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/01/philp-hammond-to-spend-extra-19bn-fighting-cyber-attacks
======
roddux
An entire page-long article, with no details! Amazing.

While having more awareness about cybersecurity is never a bad thing, I dread
to see how this money is spent.

